# Woman pried from mouth of her pet python



## News Bot (Apr 16, 2011)

A POLICE officer is up for a bravery award after reportedly pulling a woman from the jaws of her pet python. 












*Published On:* 16-Apr-11 10:06 AM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 16, 2011)

It's nice that he's getting a bravery award for dealing courageously with a snake the same size as a decent Bredl's or an average coastal.


----------



## shell477 (Apr 16, 2011)

thats ridiculous. really shows how little the writer knows about pythons


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 16, 2011)

He couldve at least said the species instead of "albino python". Moron.


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 16, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> It's nice that he's getting a bravery award for dealing courageously with a snake the same size as a decent Bredl's or an average coastal.


could still have killed her.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 16, 2011)

giglamesh said:


> could still have killed her.


Never said it couldn't


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Agree giglamesh but it's hardly bravery award material.

When will people learn to just leave their animals in their enclosues to feed, LOL


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 16, 2011)

Fair call. So do you agree with the bravery award? (that was actually the point I was originally getting at)


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2011)

I think there's a few people on here who would be up for medals just about every week if that were the case


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 16, 2011)

Does that mean I deserve a medal for removing my 50cm spotted python from my mums hand when it bit her??


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 16, 2011)

bucky said:


> no i dont. i think its ridiculous.. all it did was bite her. does this mean if my 7ft jungle bites me someone can get a bravery award for removing it?


Exactly, that's all I was getting at, it is ridiculous.


----------



## krefft (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's fantastic...this makes us all hero's. 
Take Monday off everyone, we deserve it


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn, shame I bought a placid snake :/ No bravery award for me aye! Anyone want to lend me a snappy snake I need something exciting on my résumé.


----------



## HypnoticSlither (Apr 16, 2011)

so large snakes like some pythons.. can only eat a human if it fits in side them correct? if that is the case how do they know what there maximum size of prey is for their body size? and if it is a snake that he been neglected would it take the risk of eating something as large as a human as the opportunity is there? i have read a few thing while researching and some Australian scrub pythons can eat a kangaroo! so my final question is do snakes really eat humans? if so .. what type ?


----------



## crl94 (Apr 16, 2011)

Love how she gets a ticket at the end of it all (Y)


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2011)

ROFLMFAO..... No good deed goes unpunished(My Dad says it all the time)I am in hysterics that the women got a ticket after her "ordeal" my point is, she goes to do a good thing(feeding the Python)and then not only is she on the menu(joke)she gets fined HEH HEH HEH HEH HEH ahhhhhh soooo funny. 
I do think it is ridiculous the Police Officer is up for an award?


----------



## Psychad (Apr 19, 2011)

What if one of my tarantulas tried to eat me?


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 19, 2011)

krefft said:


> I think it's fantastic...this makes us all hero's.
> Take Monday off everyone, we deserve it


 
But what if it was a spotted? Does that mean I only get half the day off


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 19, 2011)

He should have got medal for being a sensible American. 99% police officers would have shot the god damn thing with their 45 colt and then had a photograph in the local paper with the deadly albino son of a bitch.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> He should have got medal for being a sensible American. 99% police officers would have shot the god damn thing with their 45 colt and then had a photograph in the local paper with the deadly albino son of a bitch.


Didn't think of it like that


----------



## Torah (Apr 19, 2011)

Why was the policeman there when it bit her ???? hmmmmmmm


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2011)

Torah said:


> Why was the policeman there when it bit her ???? hmmmmmmm



Added security - body armor, capsicum spray, semi-auto pistol (maybe even police issue pump action shotgun?)


----------



## Torah (Apr 19, 2011)

^ no really !


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting, so I dug a little into it. The python in question was a burmese, and had hit her in the jaw with a feeding bite. The snake was attempting to coil around the throat, and the woman wasn't strong enough to remove it. Her children called 911 while the woman tried to keep it off her throat. Now, I don't know about bravery, but anyone deserves praise for saving someone's life in my book. Doubly so for not doing the first thing that would come to mind and cutting it off her with a kitchen knife. She apparently got a ticket for possessing a dangerous animal with children in the house, apparently illegal in Kansas. From what I can gather, the officer is receiving a citation rather than a "bravery award".


----------



## Torah (Apr 19, 2011)

she was 20 ?so her kids must have been young....Might have to start teaching mine to use the phone .... lol

and Nathan wered u find more info , i had a look and couldnt find anything . Please post link


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 19, 2011)

No one link unfotunately. I was bored so pieced together the info from half a dozen links. If you've got 15min to spare, google the police officer's name, hit news results. Most of the links are duplicated, however some provide more info than others. Local news sites will generally have more detail in them as a rule.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 19, 2011)

Torah said:


> Why was the policeman there when it bit her ???? hmmmmmmm



LOL Torah, I thought the same thing as most pythons bite,coil and constrict almost immediately....He was a "part time policeman" maybe doing his rounds while off the job and the hubby's at work...  
I wonder if batten was in hand at the time?


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know if you guys found this one but here is a link I found. Woman freed from jaws of python by policeman - Emirates 24/7

Yeah, over here in the states, people are getting a lot stricter on what we can keep. Everyone is freaking out about the Burmese pythons and other pythons breeding in the Florida Everglades. The government in Fl. said that there is probably 10,000 or more Burms in fl that escaped from the zoos in the 90's when all the Hurricanes hit and people just let them go. I don't know how true that number is though. I know they are trying to ban large snakes in Florida and ohio and I think a few more states.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 19, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> I don't know if you guys found this one but here is a link I found. Woman freed from jaws of python by policeman - Emirates 24/7
> 
> Yeah, over here in the states, people are getting a lot stricter on what we can keep. Everyone is freaking out about the Burmese pythons and other pythons breeding in the Florida Everglades. The government in Fl. said that there is probably 10,000 or more Burms in fl that escaped from the zoos in the 90's when all the Hurricanes hit and people just let them go. I don't know how true that number is though. I know they are trying to ban large snakes in Florida and ohio and I think a few more states.



Cheers for that info. I have heard that the feral cat population in the Everglades is more responsible for the decline of the native mammals than the Burms. Any truth to this rumour?


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't heard anything about the feral cats but take a look at this.................http://nate1226.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/burmese-python.jpg

That is what happens when burms get hungry in the everglades. No problem by the way. If you want to know anything just ask I will be glad to help. 
Justin


----------



## Torah (Apr 20, 2011)

he above article reads :

A Kansas woman faces a charge of harboring a vicious animal after her pet python grabbed onto her neck and would not let go until a police officer intervened.

Chrystal Wilson of Lyons, Kan., took the eight-foot-long albino snake from its cage for feeding Tuesday when it clasped its jaws on the side of her neck, Police Chief Chris Detmer said Friday. Luckily, the snake has small teeth rather than sharp fangs, he said.

A child in the house called police. Officer Max Bryant forced the jaws of the snake apart with his hands. Bryant will get a citation for bravery from the Lyons City Council, Detmer said.

"There's not too many guys or women who would grab it by the end of the mouth like that," Detmer said. The snake was not wrapped around Wilson but she was reportedly visibly upset because she could not get it off her neck, Detmer said.

Wilson is in her mid 20s and moved to Lyons about a year ago, Detmer said. She was ordered to remove the snake from the home because it poses a risk to children there, he said. She received a misdemeanor citation for harboring the snake.

Neither Wilson nor Bryant could be reached for comment


My questions - 
Did she have a license etc to keep the snake ???
Was there evidence suggesting the snake had been vicious before this incident ???
What now happens to the snake ??
How would we all feel about having our snakes taken and being given a misdemeanor citation just because our snake bit us ?
Why was the snake so vicious ?(btw just using their wording)


----------



## Snakewise84 (Apr 20, 2011)

maybe she was doing the show and tell on the man ( look mines bigger then yours)


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 20, 2011)

HypnoticSlither said:


> so large snakes like some pythons.. can only eat a human if it fits in side them correct? if that is the case how do they know what there maximum size of prey is for their body size? and if it is a snake that he been neglected would it take the risk of eating something as large as a human as the opportunity is there? i have read a few thing while researching and some Australian scrub pythons can eat a kangaroo! so my final question is do snakes really eat humans? if so .. what type ?


 
i was watching a documentory on snakes eating people and it reported
there is yet to be an actual scientific case study of a snake consuming a human,the pictures you can google of people being cut out of snakes are fakes and the only reliable case study was where a python had killed a man in malaysia and was consuming him but only got as far as its mouth over his head and stopped at shoulders when it was discovered and shot.
There is no doubt there is two species which are capable of at least consuming a small human and they are the Reticulated python (Python reticulatus) and one of the species of Anaconda of the genus Eunectes,both having attacked humans and been said resposible for the demise of missing persons.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 20, 2011)

The police officer is most probably one of her baby's daddy to have been there at such a convenient time..

Fair enough the larger snake species aren't extremely quick when they get some size on them but at 2.4 metres the Burm would have still been able to coil/constrict pretty quickly...


----------



## tszue (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey it could of been a Scrub python, they get huge and there pretty 
temperamental, if this happend australia i meen...


----------

